# below deck bilge pump, fish well Boston Whaler



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

I have a 1996 Boston Whaler Outrage
It has a below deck live well. Not sure how to use
1. It has the pitcock below to let water in and out
2. It has an bilge pump to pump water out.
I am not quite sure if I use this for live bait or just storing caught fish?
When I am out in the water, it is always full of water since I do leave the pitcock out. And it runs over the side since it is self bailing.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I believe it is a built in cooler to keep your fish but I guess it could be a live well also I would keep the plug in and try it in wide open throttle from your post above that is a lot of water shifting from side to side


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

*thx for response*

thx for your response, I think my next trip down to P'cola, I will half fill with ice and use it as a cooler and see what happens


----------

